# Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......



## perikles (4. Februar 2013)

Servus,
vor drei Wochen habe ich vom selben Händler, wiedermal eine Fliegenrolle bestellt.
Gestern bekam ich sie und stelle sie nun vor:
Durchmesser:85 mm
Material: Aluminium
Teflon Bremse
Links und Rechtshand Bedienung 
Gewicht:164g
Schnurklassen: 1/2 (60mm), 2/3 (70mm) , 4/5 (75mm) und 5/6 (85mm) und 7/9 (95mm)

http://*ih.us/a/img688/5649/pc270072.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img341/5443/pc270073.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img809/708/pc270074g.jpg


Hier sieht man, das komplette Innenleben dieser Rolle.

http://*ih.us/a/img132/7119/pc270071.jpg

Heute bespulte ich die Rolle, mit einer Backing Schnur, Running Line, und einem Schusskopf aus einer 8er WF Fast sinking, Gewicht 13,5g und 9m Länge. Die Rolle machte sich gut auf meiner Shakespeare Odeyssey Fly 5-6 und mit einigen Würfen konnte ich sie heute testen. 
Ich finde für 14 Euro ein super Preisleistungsverhältnis und kann sie jedem nur empfehlen, der gerne mit dem Fliegenfischen anfangen will oder eine gute Rolle für wenig Geld sucht.

Die Rolle kostet hier:
Der deutsche Franz

dort ca. 14 euro

Beim Chinesen Heinz


wenn man Ersatzspulen braucht, dann gibts hier für 10 euro zwei Stück.


----------



## perikles (11. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

balzer vertreibt genau die selbe rolle für 43,99 euro

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...len/balzer-tactics-fly-angelrollen/detail.jsf


----------



## AGV Furrer (11. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Mal so ganz unter uns:
Was willst Du uns und der Welt eigentlich mit Deinem ständigen "*Back with a Bang*" sagen?

Sollen wir jetzt, angesichts der Rollen die Du dir aus Fernost zuschicken lässt, und der Bilder Deiner selbstgebundenen Fliegen mit denen Du das Forum zupflasterst, ehrfürchtig auf die Knie fallen?


----------



## Rausreißer (11. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

He Volker, wie bist Du den drauf?

  Aber gut sieht die Rolle wirklich nicht aus.

  Der Bremsspulen-Kopf sieht aus wie Spritzguß-Granulat, welches aus einer PET-Flasche mit alten Autoreifen schwarz gefärbt wurde.

  Das Oberflächenfinish der Drehteile (wenn das man nicht eher Kaltfließpessteile sind) sieht aus als wäre die Galvanik in Schweinengülle gemacht.

  Wahrscheinlich wegen dem etwas größeren Anteil an Schwermetallen gegenüber Ochsengülle. #c


  Und von einer anständigen Lackierung werden die Aluminum-Teile (von dem die Umwelt bestimmt gar nicht wissen will, wie es dort weg kam) auch verschont. 

  Dann kann man sich auch gleich ein Teelicht nehmen, ein Loch Bohren, 2 Bierdeckel drauf und mit einen Stück Sperrholz mit 2 Kabelbindern an die Rute flechten.

  Das taugt nix… #t


  Dann lieber gleich eine Plastik-Rolle…

  Besten Gruß,
  Gernot#h


----------



## AGV Furrer (11. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> He Volker, wie bist Du den drauf?


Ganz einfach: GENERVT#q


----------



## perikles (12. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Mal so ganz unter uns:
> Was willst Du uns und der Welt eigentlich mit Deinem ständigen "*Back with a Bang*" sagen?
> 
> Sollen wir jetzt, angesichts der Rollen die Du dir aus Fernost zuschicken lässt, und der Bilder Deiner selbstgebundenen Fliegen mit denen Du das Forum zupflasterst, ehrfürchtig auf die Knie fallen?







AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: GENERVT#q



volker, mach mal eine atem-übung, zieh dir das lied rein, und dann, wenn du immer noch genervt bist, ja mei, dann sei es halt,

super zum chillen


----------



## perikles (12. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Das taugt nix… #t
> 
> 
> Dann lieber gleich eine Plastik-Rolle…
> ...


 ganz klares veto^^ nein,


----------



## perikles (12. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

mein tipp: http://stores.ebay.de/Kinnelle-fly-lines?_rdc=1

habe dort eine 6er DT schnur für 14 euro gekauft, lässt sich mit der rolle und meiner rute wunderbar werfen


----------



## Rausreißer (12. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Gut das Du das noch mal auf den Punkt bringst!


Gernot #h


----------



## robdasilva (12. März 2013)

Ich bleib bei Danielsson Rollen, soll jeder kaufen was er will.

Nur komisch warum mann dann einen Mercedes oder BMW fahren muss recht ja ein Kia usw. Auch.

Gruss Rob


----------



## AGV Furrer (12. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Sehr viele namhafte Firmen lassen in Fernost Ruten und Rollen produzieren. Diese geben dann den Herstellern, so sie dort keine eigenen Werke unterhalten, jedoch ganz genau Vorgaben bez. Material, Lackierung/Anodisierung, Kugellager usw. 

Ein Vergleich: "Kommt sowieso alles aus China" ist nicht anderes als wenn Du einen Pullover von Kik der in Thaiwan genäht wird und hier für 5.- EUR verkauft wird, mit einem Pullover von XY, ebenfalls dort genäht, hier aber für 80.- EUR angeboten, vergleichen wolltest. Das Material, die Verabeitung, die Färbung - letztlich die Qualität und Haltbarkeit - ist etwas ganz anderes.


----------



## robdasilva (12. März 2013)

Ist ja auch egal soll jeder fuer sich ausmachen.
Ich glaub aber nicht das ein China Nachbau mit einer orginal Danielsson mithalten kann.

Gruss Rob


----------



## stoertebecker (12. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*



robdasilva schrieb:


> Ich bleib bei Danielsson Rollen, soll jeder kaufen was er will.
> Gruss Rob


Sehe ich ähnlich...ich verdiene einfach nicht genug Geld um billig
zu Kaufen.


----------



## AGV Furrer (12. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*



snoekbars schrieb:


> Die Danielsson gibts auch made in China.


 
So, so .....
Du verwechselst wohl das Original mit einem optisch identischen Nachbau.


----------



## bindi (12. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Also meine "Original" ist Made beim Elch


----------



## perikles (12. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

zu china: nun ja, es gibt grosse industrie komplexe, die nur angelmaterial herstellen, nennen wir mal die angelfirma Kalzer in deutschland, sie gibt dort eine rolle in auftrag, lässt sie dort produzieren mit ihrem firmen logo kalzer,

hier z.B ein grosser Produzent, schaut euch mal die Rollen genau an

http://leichichina.com/productslist.asp?ClassID=6

oder hier, ihr werdet viele produkte finden, die ihr von heimischen händlern her kennt,
http://de.aliexpress.com/wholesale/wholesale-fly-reel.html?CatId=100005451


----------



## Rausreißer (13. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Aber mal ganz Ehrlich, Leute!

  Die Rolle ist nicht mal im Ansatz schön und keinesfalls gut verarbeitet.
  Ich bin ja auch kein Freund von Sage/ Orvis oder Stella für 750,- Euro, aber etwas Qualität muss schon sein.

  Da ist jede alte Lawson Charisma besser produziert worden, als  die Rolle ist, die perikles
  hier anpreist. 
  Ich halte so etwas für gut am Markt angebrachten Schrott #c


  Das ist nur eine billige, schlecht verarbeitet Rolle.


Wenn man anfangen will mit der Fliege zu fischen kann man die Sache günstig angehen, aber nicht unüberlegt. 


Etwas mehr nachdenken ist besser...


  Gernot #h


----------



## Lazarus (13. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Das ist nur eine billige, schlecht verarbeitet Rolle.


Dass die Rolle billig ist, ist klar. Das ist ja genau das Interessante daran!

Du scheinst selbst so ein Teil zu haben. Kannst du etwas konkreter werden und sagen was genau daran nun schlecht ist? Ich denke darüber nach, so eine Rolle zu bestellen. Wenn es Probleme damit gibt, wüsste ich das gerne vorher.

Das mit der Schönheit ist etwas anderes. Die liegt ja immer im Auge des Betrachters. Eine Angelrolle muss auch nicht schön sein. Funktionieren dagegen muss sie!


----------



## Seele (13. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Also ich habe Anfangs auch oft billige Fliegenrollen gehabt.

1. schwer
2. geht immer irgendwas kaputt
3. Optik

Jetzt hab ich mir eine zwar nicht ganz billige aber wirklich gute gekauft und die hält, sieht super aus, ist eine Large Arbour und das Beste sie ist federleicht. 

Würde ganz klar als passionierter Fliegenfischer von solchen China Teilen abraten. Ich weiß es ist nur als Schnurspeicher gedacht, aber wenn die Schnur immer in Klängen daher kommt weil der Kern zu klein ist, oder wenn man mal die Bremse nutzt und es ruckelt nur oder geht gar nicht mehr, dann machts einfach keinen Spaß. Für die ersten 2 Jahre zum lernen und bis man weiß wo man hin will sind solche Teile schon eher geeignet. Oder man fährt in  Urlaub und braucht zur 4er Rolle noch schnell ne 6er oder 7er für eine Woche. Aber dauernd mit solchen Dingern könnte ich nicht mehr fischen, würde ich viel zu oft am Wasser fluchen. 

Das schreibe ich nicht alles einfach so daher sondern ich habe wirklich günstige Rollen bis 50 Euro gefischt, das war einfach nichts für den harten Alltag.


----------



## Seele (13. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Mach ich nacher.


----------



## perikles (13. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

also, die rolle hat inzwischen auch ein kumpel von mir und sagt er ist begeistert von dem preis-Leistungsverhältnis
er fischt an der isar und meinte für den preis, gibt es nichts vergleichbares,
eine freundin von mir, die gerne mit dem fliegenfischen wieder anfangen will, hatte die rolle auch in der hand und hat daraufhin eine bestellt,


zur praxis:
die rolle läuft sehr leicht, die bremsen einstellung ist fein, das wichtigste, die rolle ist sehr robust und stabil, einziger nachteil das gewicht von 164g
für 14 euro, gibt es nichts vergleichbares in deutschland, ich habe mal bei fischermanns partner einige fliegenrollen im inneren angeschaut, und bei produkten um die 40-90 euro nur viel carbon und teile gesehen, die sehr schnell kaputt gehen können, und war entäuscht, wenig qualität für releativ viel geld, die guten rollen fingen bei 120-180 euro an,

jetzt zur qualität und aussehen:
ich finde immer aussagen die pauschal getroffen werden, ohne das produkt getestet zu haben, recht eigenartig, von den kritikern, war bis jetzt kein einziger dabei, der die rolle selbst gefischt hat bzw. in der hand gehabt hat, oder wirkliche mängel in seiner eigenen praxis mit der rolle feststellen konnte, 

zum aussehen: es gibt viele vergleichbare rollen auf dem markt, die ziemlich ähnlich aussehen (vision koma, okuma airframe) sind die jetzt alle hässlich? oder liegts einfach dran, des ding ist billig, kommt aus china, das muss einfach hässlich und schlecht sein

balzer verkauft dieses modell unter der bezeichnung tactics fly, verkauft wird dieses model im katalog: 63 euro, 

http://www.balzer.de/katalog/de/index.html#/33/zoomed


diese rolle sollte in meinen augen keine konkurenz zu high-end produkten sein oder von der optik super toll aussehen, ich wollte als anfänger eine robuste günstige rolle kaufen, die ihren dienst verrichtet, ich würde sie als robuste stabile anfängerrolle empfehlen für kollegen, die gerne mit dem fliegenfischen anfangen wollen, jedenfalls kann ich mit der rolle sehr grob umgehen ohne angst zu haben, das ich einen grossen verlust habe, wenn des ding kaputt geht, ich bin immer auf der suche nach einer "ryobi zauber"  als fliegenfischer version^^ die das selbe preisleistung verhältnis hat, wie diese spinnrolle, nur im fliegenfischer bereich eben


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7dLNouaEvU


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*



perikles schrieb:


> balzer verkauft dieses modell unter der bezeichnung tactics fly, verkauft wird dieses model im katalog: 63 euro,
> 
> http://www.balzer.de/katalog/de/index.html#/33/zoomed



Hast du beide Rollen da? Denn gleich aussehen bedeutet nicht das sie auch gleich sind. Das fängt bereits bei der verwendeten Legierung, Lagerqualität, Fertigungstolleranz. 
Es kann durchaus sein das beide Rollen vom selben Band fallen, die eine Rolle jedoch nicht durch die Endkontrolle kommen und dann als günstige Ware verkauft wird. Ist im übrigen in jeder Branche so.


----------



## perikles (13. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

nein ich habe diese rolle nicht, sicher hast du recht, letzte zweifel ob es die gleiche rolle ist,  sind berechtigt, aber die angaben sind zu 100% gleich, bis auf einen kleinen optischen unterschied^^


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Na bei den Chinesen sind immer alle Angaben gleich .... habe schon genug dort eingekauft, vieles was gleich aussieht und sich gleich anhört, ist bei weitem nicht gleich.


----------



## perikles (13. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

ja gebe ich dir recht, bei wobblern z.B ist es eindeutig so,


----------



## robdasilva (13. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Hier mal meine Danielsson.

Ist eine FW 2Six - Gewicht 108gr.

Gruss Rob


----------



## Seele (13. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Keine Lust jetzt runter zu rennen, aber ich hab gerade so eine
http://www.washingtonflyfishing.com/faq/images/lamson_ls.jpg

Hat glaub auch 108g und ist ne large Arbor. 
Bremse ist genial und vom Gewicht her einfach ein Traum. 

Und das Beste ist, ich habs sogar in die eigene Wirtschaft gesteckt und nicht in China rein


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Naja, entweder zu den Amis oder den Chinesen...
In unsere Wirtschaft haste nur die Händlermarge gesteckt. :q


----------



## Seele (13. März 2013)

Immerhin, aber das war nicht der Kaufgrund ;-)


----------



## perikles (14. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

250 euro? ist doch noch billig
die dinger hier sind besser

http://www.leichtrolle.de/rollen/rollen-serie/alaska

zur rolle, ich meinte es so, gibt es im fliegenrollen bereich, eine rolle, die ähnlich  super ist, wie die ryobi zauber bei den spinnrollen?


----------



## Seele (14. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Die Leicht Rollen hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut und wollt mir eine bauen oder bauen lassen. Aber bei dem Preis wenn ich ihm die CAD Datei schicke hats mir dann doch den Kinnladen runter gerissen. Irgendwann bau ich mir schon mal noch eine, evtl ne ultraleicht Anglerboard Edition


----------



## Seele (14. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Erst mal konstruieren, aber dann muss ich mir einen suchen zum Fräsen. Wird aber auch sicher viel mit Carbon gearbeitet werden, aber sonst wird es Magnesium denke ich auch.


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Nehm Titan und bau eine im Stil der Zane ti von Hardy.

http://fly.hardyfishing.com/de-de/produkte/fliegenrollen/discontinued-reels/zane-ti/


----------



## angler1996 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

übersteigt doch knapp, das was ich bezahlen würde.:q

Vielliecht sowas:
http://www.eclecticangler.com/reel-kits/

Gruß A.


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (14. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

ich persönlich habe ein besseres Gefühl beim Kauf von Produkten die in Europa oder Amerika hergestellt wurden.
bei den Preisen für die chinesischen Produkte ist in meinen Augen eine Herstellung unter menschenwürdigen Bedingungen nicht möglich.
Zudem ist eine Stärkung der westlichen wirtschaft für mich wichtiger als das sparen.
Schließlich will ich es nicht erleben, dass wir in deutschland irgendwann wegen übertriebenem sparwahn der konsumenten ein lohnniveau wie derzeit in china erreichen.

Viele grüße,
Stephan


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*



HardcoreFlyfisher schrieb:


> ich persönlich habe ein besseres Gefühl beim Kauf von Produkten die in Europa oder Amerika hergestellt wurden.
> bei den Preisen für die chinesischen Produkte ist in meinen Augen eine Herstellung unter menschenwürdigen Bedingungen nicht möglich.
> Zudem ist eine Stärkung der westlichen wirtschaft für mich wichtiger als das sparen.
> Schließlich will ich es nicht erleben, dass wir in deutschland irgendwann wegen übertriebenem sparwahn der konsumenten ein lohnniveau wie derzeit in china erreichen.
> ...



Ist zwar OT, aber was solls. Der Westen hat Angst vor dem erstarken Chinas, aber durch unser Konsumverhalten haben wir (der Westen) China ganz alleine stark gemacht.

Die Reallöhne sinken ja schon auf der einen Seite, Arbeitslosigkeit in anderen Branchen kommt dann noch erschwerend hinzu. Und glaubt nicht, das die chinesische Bevölkerung großartig davon profitiert. Da werden Millionen chinseische Arbeiter verheizt um Devisen ($ u. €) ins Land zu holen. Ja leider auch ziemlich erfolgreich.

Ansonsten sehe ich das wie du. Solange es möglich ist, kaufe ich Produkte aus EU und USA und Japan (Japan zählt nicht zu den übrigen asiatischen Billigländern, ausserdem sind das ehemalige Verbündete und die Japaner kaufen extrem viel deutsche Waren, vor allem Autos). Der Qualität und des Gewissens wegen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (14. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Versuchen könnt Ihr es gerne, aber wenn Ihr da konsequent handeln wollt, wird es ganz schön schwierig. 
Finde es immer ein wenig naiv wenn Leute hier voller Überzeugung sowas von sich geben aber im Endeffekt genauso konsumieren wie jeder andere auch. Wer sich mal wirklich damit auseinandersetzt wo viele Güter gefertigt werden, wird schnell erkennen das er dann kaum etwas kaufen dürfte.


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Das ist sicherlich leider richtig. Aber zumindest bei manchen Dingen besteht noch die Chance auf was heimisch gefertigtes. Das man ohne Made in China durchs Leben kommt kann man gleich vergessen. Aber es muss ja nicht 100% sein.


----------



## Rausreißer (15. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das ist sicherlich leider richtig. Aber zumindest bei manchen Dingen besteht noch die Chance auf was heimisch gefertigtes. Das man ohne Made in China durchs Leben kommt kann man gleich vergessen. Aber es muss ja nicht 100% sein.



 So sehe ich das auch,
  gibt ja noch Vosseler die habe ich immer noch für Süßwasser.

  Um eine gute Rolle für 3- 5 Jahre fischen kommt man unter 100-150,-€ nicht weg.
  Wenn man sich jedes Jahr für 25-30 Euros 2 billige Rollen zu kauft, fischt man mit dem ganzen Aufwand (der sich auch in der Beschaffung dann zeigt) doch wieder teurer.
  Dann klemmt die Schnur in falschen Spaltmaßen, der Lack geht ab und es muss ja mal wieder was Neues sein… (blah,blah) 

  Also ich habe preisgünstig mit einer Kunstoffrolle angefangen, Die habe ich immer noch, aber nicht mehr im Einsatz.
  Leicht, wenig Korrosion an den wichtigen Teilen, um einfach mal anzufangen.
  Das gleiche zählte auch für die erste Rute, ich wollte einfach mal sehen ob das „Schwingen“ mir so liegt.

  Das war dann so und auf einigen Bordie-Treffen am Wasser bekam ich einige neue
  Eindrücke von guten Produkten für die ich aber hier nicht werben will.
  Die Jungs hier aus dem Forum haben mich an das Fischen mit der Fliege herangeführt.  Und ich habe mir nur 2-3 Marken ansehen müssen um meine Rolle zu finden.
  Ich komme aus dem Bereich der Feinmechanik, und immer wenn ich das gute Stück in die Hand nehme und etwas Schnur abziehe, denke ich mir immer: „Meine Güte wie haben die Jungs das nur geschafft so etwas Präzises herzustellen?“ 

  Ein wirklich seidenweicher Bremsabzug ist ein gutes Kriterium, verbunden mit einem gekapselten Bremssystem, was man auch mal 2 Wochen im Salzwasser fischen und auch mal tauchen kann, ohne die Rolle besonders intensiv pflegen zu müssen.

  War aber auch teuerer…

  Besten Gruß,

  Gernot#h


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Fliegenrollen gibts aus UK, Skandinavien und USA.

Handel mit China wäre kein Problem. Leider haben unsere schlauen Leute früher in Europa und USA den weg zu Dienstleistungsgesellschaft als Ziel vorgegeben und dann auch durchgezogen. Die Deindustrialisierung hat UK und FR fertig gemacht, bzw. wird sie in kürze fertig machen. Deutschland und seine hidden champions sowie Mittelständler sind der Grund, warum wir hier noch nicht am Ar$ch sind.

Der Handel mit China könnte klappen, wenn China keine protektionistischen Maßnahmen durchziehen würde. Wir kaufen alles aus China, in China gibts aber keine Unternehmen wie Starbucks oder Facebook. Da würden Devisen zurückfliessen. Ebenso durch die Autos. Viele in China beliebte Modelle werden auch von deutschen Herstellern gleich dort produziert. Dadurch kommen keine Devisen zurück, China wird dank der Arbeiterarmee immer reicher und unsere tolle Dienstleistungsgesellschaft (Spitzenreiter USA) stellt jedes Jahr neue Rekorde beim Handelsbilanzdefizit auf. 

China bekommt somit immer mehr und mehr an sogenannten "IOU's". Welche ausgesprochen genau das bedeuten, "I owe You". Und die Chinesen gehen mit den Devisen sehr viel besser um als die arabischen Ölexporteuer, welche lediglich Krieg führen (mit unseren Waffen, womit die Devisen wieder zurück kommen). Die Chinesen beteiligen sich gleich an Unternehmen, somit fällt auch das Inflationsrisiko für sie weg. Wird für die Westliche Welt zu einem großen Problem werden und könnte die "Sklavenarbeit" mal umkehren. Macht mir große Sorgen, aber aus Sicht der Chinesen gnadenlos gut ausgenutzt und nur auf den eigenen Vorteil bedacht (Kapitalismus in Reinform in einem Kommunistischem Regime. LOL.)

Jedenfalls ist der Handel mit China stark Asymmetrisch. Ich denke unsere Politker machen das ganze nur mit, weil sie zu blöd sind das zu durchschauen.

Aber durch die starke Exportleistung unseres Landes haben wir auch Jahrelang von den anderen profitiert (Beggar my Neighbour Policy). Nur mich wundert, das wir nicht viel "mächtiger" sind. Da sind soviel Devisen ins Land geflossen, wir hätten viel mehr Beteiligungen an Firmen im Ausland haben müssen. Aber wir brennen es lieber in den Sozialstaat...


----------



## Rausreißer (15. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

@ Allrounder27 

Das ist ja nun wirklich etwas OT.
Die Leute kaufen was sie wollen...
Du kannst recht haben,
aber Du machst hier keinen neuen Papst.

Gernot #h


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Jaja, kritisiert nur den Überbringer der schlechten Botschaft. Aber wenns dann irgendwann zu spät ist, dann fragen sich wieder alle, wie das denn passieren konnte.

Und einen neuen Papst (dabei haben wir doch grade einen neuen, also müsste ich ja einen neuen-neuen Papst machen) zu machen liegt mir ziemlich fern. Ausserdem ist die Aussenhandelspolitik auch nicht grade eine Stärke des Papstes. Oder?

Edit: Hier braucht sich niemand persönlich angegriffen fühlen. Unsere westlichen Politiker haben entschieden den Weg zu gehen und somit ist es so. Ändert aber trotzdem nichts daran das es Probleme bringen wird.


----------



## Rausreißer (15. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Na, stimmt  war etwas Provokant.
Aber wie alt bist Du? 

Was soll ich Dir beweisen?

In welcher Region gehst du fischen?

 Galvanik funktioniert enfach und manchmal unglaublich schmutzig!


Gernot#h


----------



## perikles (15. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

off topic:
deutsche exportgüter top 15:

http://de.statista.com/statistik/daten/studie/151019/umfrage/exportgueter-aus-deutschland/


----------



## perikles (15. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Fliegenrollen gibts aus UK, Skandinavien und USA.
> 
> Handel mit China wäre kein Problem. Leider haben unsere schlauen Leute früher in Europa und USA den weg zu Dienstleistungsgesellschaft als Ziel vorgegeben und dann auch durchgezogen. Die Deindustrialisierung hat UK und FR fertig gemacht, bzw. wird sie in kürze fertig machen. Deutschland und seine hidden champions sowie Mittelständler sind der Grund, warum wir hier noch nicht am Ar$ch sind.
> 
> ...



sorry totaler kokoloris, dass china nichts importiert und keine devisen abgibt stimmt nicht und das der handel stark asymetrisch ist, ist auch nicht richtig

am beispiel maschinen erkennt man, das china eindeutig mehr maschinen importiert als exportiert, die deutschen bauen die besten fertigungsmaschinen, damit eben china so billig produzieren kann,
verstehe nicht, warum viele leute so auf die tränendrüse drücken, und ihre eigene heimat schlechtreden, aber das kommt daher, weil die arbeitgeber uns einreden, wir wären zu teuer und nicht wettbewerbsfähig, dass ist alles eine lüge um das lohndumping voranzutreiben und um die gewinne der aktionäre voranzutreiben, leute wenn wir so schlecht wären, gäbe es keine exportrekorde und deutsche waren, wären nicht so beliebt, wir sind ein reiches land, aber leider werden wir nicht gut geführt und der sozialstaat ist das beste was der deutschen wirtschaft passieren konnte, durch dieses system herrscht frieden im land und kein chaos, kriminalität und armut sind eher schlecht für eine volkswirschaft, und das haben die kapitalisten in deutschland erkannt, war eine lehre aus der zeit der weimarer rebublik

sorry fürs schlechte deutsch, hatte gerade weiblichen besuch ich bin einfach geistig wie körperlich leergeschossen

http://www.een-bayern.de/een/inhalt...aender/Warenkategorien/kat/GP09-28/Maschinen/

http://www.een-bayern.de/een/inhalt...ender/Warenkategorien/kat/GP09-28/Maschinen/#


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

@ perikles, dir sind sicherlich die 2 Billionen (!) Dollar Devisen entgangen welche China inzwischen angehäuft hat...aber das kann mal passieren. Dieses mal sind es auch richtige Billionen und nicht die falsch übersetzen US Milliarden. Ich frag mich nur wie China die anhäufen konnte, wenn sie doch soviel Importieren. Davon das China nichts Importiert habe ich auch absolut nie etwas geschrieben. Du hast meine Ausführung absolut Null verstanden. Macht aber nichts. Damit bist du nicht alleine.

Zu dem weiteren Geschreibsel von dir kann ich nichts schreiben, da ich das nicht verstehe. Evtl. liesst ja ein Übersetzer mit.


----------



## Seele (15. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Ich hatte schon mal fast alles fertig, allerdings sind mir dann alle Daten nach einem Festplattencrash verloren gegangen. 
Das größte Problem ist bei mir denke ich dann der Fräser, die Rolle kommt dann auf 6 bis 800 Euro und das wäre dann doch etwas übertrieben. 
Allerdings würde ich das Bremssystem denke ich zukaufen. Das lohnt nicht da das Rad nochmal neu erfinden.


----------



## Seele (15. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Das wärs glaub gar nicht, weil dann wären ja nicht alle Teile kaputt.


----------



## thanatos (15. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

:q hab mich echt über das gesülze um einen Schnurspeicher
amüsiert ,macht doch mal einen Tread über Damenhandtaschen raus ,da ist die Preisspanne ähnlich
und auch der Verwendungszweck.#6


----------



## Rausreißer (15. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*



thanatos schrieb:


> :q hab mich echt über das gesülze um einen Schnurspeicher
> amüsiert ,macht doch mal einen Tread über Damenhandtaschen raus ,da ist die Preisspanne ähnlich
> und auch der Verwendungszweck.#6



 Siehe:

   @Thread: „Das sollte man sich kaufen und das kann man sich sparen!

  Du hast völlig Recht, darauf läuft es immer hinaus!

  Aber niemand sollte versuchen einer Dame die Handtasche auszureden!

  „Egal, was Sie trinken will, besorg es Ihr!“

  Bei Produkt-Platzierungen ist das Board hier aus der Betreibersicht immer noch sehr sensibel.

  Wenn hier nicht der richtige Anbieter seine Werbung hier einkauft hat, wird schnell rumgezickt.

  Ist ja auch verständlich.
  Wer weiss schon welche Anbieter das AB finanzieren.

  In Zukunft ev. Han-Chinesen?

  Nichts für ungut,
  aber dieses ständige Verlinken ist doch wirklich nervig… 


  Gernot#h


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (16. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Um deine Frage zu beantworten.
Es gibt schon einige Rollen, die in Deutschland hergestellt werden.
Vosseler und Leicht wurden hier ja bereits genannt.
Dann würden mir noch Z-Reels und Henschel einfallen.
Die Auswahl heimischer Produkte ist also nicht so klein.
Die Rollen haben aber auch alle ihren Preis.

Viele grüße,
Stephan


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (17. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Hier meine Rollen, wenn du sie unbedingt sehen willst.





Sind alles Rollen aus Produktion in den USA.

Die Rollen von Henschel habe ich bisher auch noch nicht live im Fachhandel gesehen.
Sie gehören aber zu den besten Rollen weltweit.

Viele Grüße,
Stephan


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (17. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Ich lagere die Schnüre seitdem ich mit der Fliege fische immer auf den Rollen (also seit 13 Jahren).
Habe noch keine negativen Auswirkungen feststellen können.
Vor dem Fischen kurz strecken und los geht es.
Sind übrigens nur acht Rollen und eine E-Spule.
Ruten habe ich nicht ganz so viele.
Die Rollen habe ich, da ich für verschiedene Gewässer und Bedingungen verschiedene Schnüre benutze.
Viele Grüße,
Stephan


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (17. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Ich fische auf alles was Flossen hat mit der Fliege.
Zander, Barsch, Rapfen, Karpfen, Hecht, Forelle und Wolfsbarsch sind meine Hauptzielfische.
Je nach Jahreszeit.
Meistens bin ich aber am Rhein unterwegs und Fische auf Zander.
Viele Grüße,
Stephan


----------



## Jo Black (17. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

*Mahlzeit, ich suche schon seit längerem eine Schnur zum Zander. und Hechtfischen, mit der ich auf 7 m Wassertiefe in einem Baggersee komme ,ohne eine halbe Ewigkeit warten zu müssen.
Da Du laut Zitat auf Zander in der Elbe fischst, könntest Du mir evtl. eine empfehlen, sollte mit einer Sage TCR  Klasse 8 zu werfen sein*. Gruss


HardcoreFlyfisher schrieb:


> Ich fische auf alles was Flossen hat mit der Fliege.
> Zander, Barsch, Rapfen, Karpfen, Hecht, Forelle und Wolfsbarsch sind meine Hauptzielfische.
> Je nach Jahreszeit.
> Meistens bin ich aber am Rhein unterwegs und Fische auf Zander.
> ...


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (17. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Hallo,
Ich fische am Rhein.
Bin oft mit ner 6er TCR unterwegs.
Schnur ist ne 5er Ambush.
Davor kommt noch je nach Bedarf ne Sinktip in 1,5 bis 3 Meter Länge.
Ich versuche nicht die Zander in der Tiefe zu befischen, sondern suche mir Stellen an denen die Zander abends zum Rauben ins Flache kommen.
Ich habe es Anfangs an den Stellen versucht, an denen ich früher mit Gufi erfolgreich war.
Dort war ein entspanntes und effektives Fischen mit der Fliege aber kaum möglich.
Ich fische auf Zander frühestens ab der Dämmerung.
Die ersten zwei Stunden der Dunkelheit sind bei mir die erfolgreichsten.
Die meisten Fische fange ich auf den letzten 10 Metern also schon über der Steinpackung.
Viele Grüße,
Stephan


----------



## Seele (21. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

So wenn ich jetzt noch ein Wort zu einer Streiterei höre gibts ohne wenn und aber eine Warnung. Mir völlig egal wer es ist. Macht das per PN aus oder seit einfach still. Mir gehts so auf den Zeiger nur OT jeden Tag stundenlang durch zu lesen.


----------



## perikles (22. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

gofishing hier gehts um eine rolle,die ein sehr gutes preisleistungsverhältniss hat, und glaube mir, anglerisch bin ich nicht auf der brennsuppn dahergeschwommen, und kann beurteilen, was ein schmarrn ist und was sein geld wert ist  und die rolle ist für 14 euro einfach super, ich merke es jeden tag, wenn ich auf der wiese übe,


----------



## antonio (22. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

wie merkt man denn auf der wiese ob die fliegenrolle gut ist.

antonio


----------



## perikles (22. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*



antonio schrieb:


> wie merkt man denn auf der wiese ob die fliegenrolle gut ist.
> 
> antonio



teste es am besten selbst aus


----------



## antonio (22. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

tolle antwort.
bindest du nen hasen dran, der schnur nimmt um die bremse zu testen als beispiel oder wie willst du bei wurfübungen auf der wiese ne aussage darüber machen, ob die rolle was taugt oder nicht.

antonio


----------



## Wollebre (22. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Ich fiinde es einfach traurig wie in dem Thread geschrieben wird. Da macht sich jemand die Mühe eine Rolle zu beschreiben und gleich wird drauf gehauen. Kann auch nicht lesen, das er geschrieben hat, das die Rolle eine Nobelrolle im Wert von mehrere hundert Euro ersetzen kann oder soll.
Wer nicht gerade auf kampfstarke Lachse oder Meerforellen angelt, kommt auch mit geringer Bremsleistung aus.

Bremsscheiben aus Teflon oder Kork findet man in auch in richtig teure Fliegenrollen. Wenn dieses Material naß wird, ist es mit dem Bremsverhalten nicht mehr zum besten bestellt. Diese gegen eine Bremsscheibe aus gefettetem Carbon wechseln, ergibt ein weit verbessertes Bremsverhalten. Sanftes Anlaufen der Bremse und Schnurabzug ohne Ruckeln. Das auch wenn die Rolle mal ein Vollbad genommen hat. 
Wenn die CFK Scheibe mit einem 2-K Kleber auf die Platte geklebt wird, kann die bei Schnurabzug nicht mitdrehen. 
Diese sinnvolle Verbesserung würde ich an jeder Fliegenrolle vornehmen.


----------



## antonio (22. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

das hat mit draufhaun nix zu tun.
aber wenn solche aussagen kommen wie:

"ich habe die rolle auf der wiese bei wurfübungen getestet", 

wird man ja noch mal nachfragen dürfen.

antonio


----------



## perikles (22. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

antonio, ich bitte dich, war diese frage wirklich ernst gemeint? man merkt doch was man in den händen hält und mit ein bischen grips, kann man auch ein fluchtverhalten simulieren


----------



## antonio (22. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*



perikles schrieb:


> antonio, ich bitte dich, war diese frage wirklich ernst gemeint? man merkt doch was man in den händen hält und mit ein bischen grips, kann man auch ein fluchtverhalten simulieren



;+;+#c

antonio


----------



## perikles (22. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

antonio, ich schätze dich anglerisch so ein, dass du eine gewisse ahnung hast, aber ok, ein kumpel oder ein ast als wiederstand reicht aus, dann einfach ein paar schritte nach hinten machen, und schon merkt man,ob die bremse ruckfrei anläuft

@wollebre: super tip danke, woher bekomme ich diese carbon scheiben her?


----------



## magut (22. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

ich find einen Bericht klasse und wie immer gibt es halt die BESSERWISSER die alles schlecht machen müssen
was ich nicht gefunden hab , wie hast das mit Zoll und Versand gemacht --was hat das gekostet?
würd auch was kaufen aber kann mich da überhaupt nicht aus#q
l.G.
Mario


----------



## perikles (22. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

ich glaube es gibt einen freibetrag wo einmal der zoll und dann die mehrwertsteuer wegfällt, also das die mehrwertsteuer nicht fällig wird,  müsste ein betrag um die 23 euro sein, bei dem geringen betrag, musste ich gar nichts zahlen, die ware wurde vom postboten geliefert, wie gesagt, 3 mal hats geklappt und eine vierte ist unterwegs


----------



## antonio (23. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

bis 22 € zoll und steuerfrei.
22-150 € zollfrei also nur 19% steern.
über 150 € zoll und steuern.

antonio


----------



## perikles (20. April 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

servus

hier habe ich zufällig die rolle entdeckt


für 59 euro selbe rolle

vorderseite


----------



## Neuanderdonau (26. April 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Die ganze Diskussion mit der Chinesenrolle ist ja lustig durchzulesen...

Ein abschließendes Fazit: Preis Leistung passt... was wenig kostet muss wenig leisten.


----------



## Neuanderdonau (27. April 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Die sehn ja wie Gröbenrieder aus... Hab letztes Jahr paar Karpfen auf Brotfliege gefangen...da war ich schon froh, dass meine Rollen net nur Schnurspeicher sind. Und wer schon mal einen Huchen 90+ im Drill erlebt hat, der kauft seine Rollen auch mit Qualitätsbewusstsein.


----------



## perikles (27. April 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

die rolle ist immer nur so gut wie der angler der sie führt aber gut, einen 40pfd karpfen musste ich nicht drillen, und jeder fisch legt im drill auch eine pause ein, und auf huchen würde ich auch nicht mit einer 5-6er fischen, deswegen empfinde ich das qualitäts argument eher hinfällig  ausserdem, wenn ich mit einem 14er-17er vorfach fische, kann ich eh bei einem kapitalen fisch, die sache mit harter bremse vergessen, auch wenn man 1000 mal schreibt, das ding funktioniert in der praxis, wird trotzdem die erfahrung des anglers in frage gestellt  vielleicht liegts daran, dass ich zuwenig erfahrung habe und anglerisch auf der brennsuppn daher schwimm^^ schwarzer humor^^

ps: schau dir mal die flossen und körperform an 

pps:  material ersetzt nicht den richtigen umgang im drill, aber gutes material kann mangelendes können gut ausgleichen


----------



## perikles (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

hier noch ein fisch, gefangen mit einer rolle, die eigentlich nix taugen darf

http://*ih.us/a/img818/6007/p5080005l.jpg


----------



## AGV Furrer (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Meine Güte, um diesen kapitalen zu fangen braucht es keine Rolle, da kann man sich die Schnur auch in die Hosentasche stopfen.


----------



## perikles (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Meine Güte, um diesen kapitalen zu fangen braucht es keine Rolle, da kann man sich die Schnur auch in die Hosentasche stopfen.



du bei einer 5-6er rute mit 14er vorfach, brauchst auch keine gute bremse, die 52cm regenbogner,  ging schon gut ab, aber wenn das so ist, dann braucht kein fliegenfischer für eine 5er,4er,6er rute, eine 200 euro rolle,

edit nachtrag: wenn das so ist, dann nehme doch deine fliegenrollen aus deinem sortiment, weil,wenn es  deiner meinung nach reicht, fische aus der hosentasche zu drillen, braucht kein fliegenfischer eine rolle,


----------



## Neuanderdonau (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

@Perikles

Schön langsam machst dich mit deinen Erklärungen Lächerlich. 

Sieh bitte ein, dass es Leute gibt, denen Qualität Geld wert ist und dass es dich gibt, der mit kleinem Geld auch Spaß hat. 

Du kommst auch aus Bayern und da gilt die "Liberaritas Bavariae"

Und jetzt lass mal gut sein...


----------



## perikles (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

@neudonau: sorry, hast du dieses zitat überlesen?  





AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Meine Güte, um diesen kapitalen zu fangen braucht es keine Rolle, da kann man sich die Schnur auch in die Hosentasche stopfen.


was war dann bei meinem gegenargument lächerlich? sollen die leute doch qualität kaufen, nur wenn jemand schreibt, dass diese rolle im alltagsgebrauch nichts taugt, weil sie billig ist, so ist es doch mein recht und meine pflicht, sie zu korrigieren, wenn es nicht der wahrheit entspricht und das zeige ich gerne auf, bitte lies dir in zukunft die beiträge besser durch, bevor du etwas von lächerlich schreibst 

edit: vielleicht haben auch einige leute interesse daran, ob diese rolle in der praxis was bringt und das untermauere ich gerne mit bildern, weil sonst glaubts doch eh keiner


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Hallo Leute,
lasst bei eurer Tackle-Diskussion künftig bitte das Persönliche raus.

Danke!


----------



## Maquard (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Also was mir bei ner Rolle wichtig ist, ist das sie keine scharfen Kanten hat, sauber die Schnur abwickelt, entsprechend meinen Bedürfnissen ist (Gewicht!!!) und ggf. auch nicht unbedingt aus Poliertem Alu besteht.

Zumindest was die Rutenklasse #3 - 6 angeht!


Alles drüber hinaus habe ich schon gerne was ordentliches, wo auch die Bremse was "kann"!


Sicher könnte man in #3 - 5 meinetwegen auch 6 mit der Schnur in der Tasche fischen, aber mit Rolle ist doch bissel praktischer und auch sauberer! 

Ich achte für mich immer darauf das sich das ganze irgendwo im verhältniss bewegt! So würde ich keine 300,-€ Rolle an ne Rute bauen die Preislich und Qualitativ irgend einer billigen China imitation entspricht.

Das einzige wo ich immer recht viel Geld für ausgebe und das auch gerne, da es sich stets für mich bewährt hat: Schnüre!

Da kann man 99% des "billigheimer krams" gleich in die Tonne werfen, denn genau soviel Spass hat man damit später am Wasser!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Ich habe mir die Rolle auch mal bestellt. Für den Preis kann man ja nicht allzuviel falsch machen. 
Heute ist sie gekommen und macht einen verdammt guten Eindruck.
Ich muss allerdings erwähnen, dass ich -was das Fliegenfischen angeht- ein absoluter Anfänger bin und vieleicht habe ich noch nicht den Durchblick worauf man achten muss. Aber ich wüsste nicht was an dieser Rolle schlecht sein sollte......


----------



## perikles (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

nun ja tommi, du bist ja sehr erfahren, was das material beim spinnangeln und schleppen angeht, du wirst bestimmt, die rolle richtig eingeschätzt haben, viel spass dabei und freut mich, dass sich jemand getraut hat, des ding zu kaufen

petri heil


----------



## perikles (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

ach ja welche grösse war es denn? die 85er für eine 5-6er rute?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*



perikles schrieb:


> ach ja welche grösse war es denn? die 85er für eine 5-6er rute?



Ja, allerdings in Alu blank, nicht in schwarz


----------



## perikles (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

ja, die schwarzen sind aus, meine  flifi-freundin, die wieder mit dem fliegenfischen anfängt hat die selbe, sie war überglücklich, dass sie eine silberne bekommen hat^^


----------



## magut (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

hab es auch riskiert und eine bestellt --Heut gekommen in schwarz.
für das Geld echt der Hammer!!
für alle die wieder meckern

ich fisch seit 20 jahren Fliege und für das wo ich die brauch reicht die allemal!!
werd noch mal dort bestellen!!den Händler kann man empfehlen.
l.G.
Mario


----------



## perikles (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

cool, welche grösse? mit welcher rute/schnur willst du die fischen?


----------



## magut (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Da die ein wenig kleiner ausfallen hab ich die 7/8 bestellt. Schnur kommt eine DT 6 drauf und wird auf einer 6 heiligen flex Tec 4/5 er gefischt. Da ist die vom  Gewicht grad ideal. 
Danke übrigends für die Empfehlung bin echt begeistert von der Rolle.
Lg
Mario


----------



## perikles (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

bittschön, es ist halt immer was anders, wenn jemand die rolle selbst in den händen hält, als wenn jemand was dazu schreibt ohne sie in den händen gehalten zu haben^^ schreib mal was dazu, wenn der erste fisch zappelt^^


----------



## formtief (7. September 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

dank dir, hab mir die rolle gerade in 5/6 bestellt. bin sehr gespannt auf das gute stück!


----------



## perikles (7. September 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

viel spass, und lass es uns wissen, was du davon hällst


----------



## perikles (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

26 dollar mit ersatzrolle

http://www.dhgate.com/product/-1-set-1pcs-reel-1pcs-spare-spools-wheels/179339473.html#s5-41-1|3054876224


----------



## Sea-Trout (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Hi,

die sieht der Vision Koma ja recht ähnlich.


http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegenrollen/vision/vision-koma-67-e-spule.html


----------



## perikles (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

hier mein billiger schrott


----------



## Tisie (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Cool: zu den Ringwicklungen passender Nagellack :k:vik: ... das hat echt Stil #6


----------



## perikles (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

hahah, nun ja in weiblicher begleitung die fotografiert, fischt es sich doppelt so gut  vorallem in brasilien


----------



## perikles (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

man merkt gewisse deutsche meanner fantasien gehen halt immer in die richtung homo-erotischer art, der deutsche mann ist dankbar fuer jede art weiblicher eleganz bzw.jeglicher art erotischer stimulanz, selbst am meannerfusse grins


----------



## Tisie (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*



perikles schrieb:


> hahah, nun ja in weiblicher begleitung die fotografiert, fischt es sich doppelt so gut  vorallem in brasilien



Uiuiui, das gläserne Schühchen passt da aber nicht und wenn der Formfaktor des Füßleins auf den Rest schließen lässt |bigeyes ... mag ich mir gar nicht so recht vorstellen #d

Aber egal, sehr schöne Fische und das trotz Billigrolle - das ist doch auch schonmal was #6

Die meisten der günstigen Fliegenrollen namhafter "Hersteller" oder Eigenmarken einiger Händler werden qualitativ in der gleichen Liga spielen, da bin ich mir recht sicher ... bei entsprechender Stückzahl kommen die dann auch in Wunschfarbe/-beschriftung und fertig ist die "eigene" Rollenserie. Wenn die dann für 90-140€ über den deutschen Ladentisch geht, ist das doch ein recht lohnendes Geschäft.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## perikles (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*



Tisie schrieb:


> Uiuiui, das gläserne Schühchen passt da aber nicht und wenn der Formfaktor des Füßleins auf den Rest schließen lässt |bigeyes ... mag ich mir gar nicht so recht vorstellen #d
> 
> Aber egal, sehr schöne Fische und das trotz Billigrolle - das ist doch auch schonmal was #6
> 
> ...




servus matthias,
keine angst, wegen dem aussehen|supergri|supergri

zur rolle: ich fische hier mit den rollen im meer und im susswasser, nachdem urlaub(3 monate brasilien einfach der wahnsinn), werde ich merken, was meine gunstig rollen, wirklich ertragen, jedenfalls mein erster tarpon auf einen popper und auf eine fliegenrute, das war bis jetzt das beste was ich auf eine fliegenrute drillen konnte, kein hecht, kein zander kommt mit dem drill mit, wahnsinn, adrenalin pur, sprunge, lange rasante fluchten und die rolle wurde spielend mit dem fisch fertig

ps:wurde jederzeit wieder diese rolle kaufen, fur diesen preis


----------



## perikles (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

so schaut des aus, wenn ein bayer aufmarschiert


----------



## perikles (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

sehr lecker calabrese mit baguete und pimenta und skol, so lasst es sich leben mit 30 grad und sonnenschein und coolen leuten


----------



## perikles (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

dort fische ich sie gerade harteeinsatz hatte auch einen bitterbosen biss auf den crazy charly nach einem brutalen sprint war der fisch weg


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*



perikles schrieb:


> dort fische ich sie gerade harteeinsatz hatte auch einen bitterbosen biss auf den crazy charly nach einem brutalen sprint war der fisch weg





perikles schrieb:


> sollen wir einfach sagen, ok es gehört mit  dazu, fische zu verletzen und zu verangeln, also lassen wir es, die  quote zu verringern?



|rolleyes


----------



## perikles (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

kaulbarschspezi du musst viel freizeit haben, wenn du soviel zeit hast,so einen schmarn per copy and past zu schreiben, ach ja so kommt man auch zu vielen beitragen aber ohne inhalt und aussage,
 geh mal a bisserl mehr angeln und sitz nicht soviel vor dem pc, dann kannst auch du wirkliche tolle beitrage schreiben,  oder geniesse wie ich brasilien dort bin ich gerade einfach herrlich


----------



## perikles (7. März 2014)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

so konnte meine ersten tucunare auf popper fangen, bin gerade in lauro de freitas


----------



## perikles (7. März 2014)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

heute konnte ich zwei pacus fangen, mit das beste was ich an der einer 5 er fliegenrute dran hatte

der kleine ist ein tapaca


----------



## perikles (11. März 2014)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

servus
zwei tucunare gefangen, die attacken sind spritzig aggressiv und schnell wahnsinn


----------



## Tisie (11. März 2014)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

Sehr hübsche Fische - Petri!


----------



## perikles (11. März 2014)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

merci
so sehen die attacken aus, in 40cm tiefen wasser noch heftiger, du siehst nur einen schwall und wusch die attacke kommt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iw4ygdE0kKQ


und das war der carnevals hit 2014 in brasilien

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHVS5DW434g


----------



## perikles (11. März 2014)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

ah noch was, ich war 1 tag im carneval in salvador, des beste was ich an party in letzter zeit mitgemacht habe, als munchner kenne ich ja das oktoberfest, aber das sprengt nochmal alle dimensionen, auch  meine techno und raver zeiten kommen damit nicht mit, gute vibes alle sind guad drauf und wenn 3000 die selben lieder zeitgleich mitsingen, bekommt man eine gansehaut, und die brasilianer saufen sich dermassen zua, und gehen aus sich  raus, was mir als temperamentvollen bayer total taugt
in diesen block war ich dabei
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYe9ofKm9g4


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6y0b_6kxh48


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cfyj94_CQxM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLD_HWXii7A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqhKDZPQwqk


----------



## perikles (12. März 2014)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

der beweis catch and release im wasser ohne landgang und netz, schadet diesen barschen nicht, der fisch hat nichteinmal eine verpilzung
vergleicht die zeichnung


----------



## perikles (12. März 2014)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

und dort war ich heute noch dazu schwimmen, a schaenes fleckerl


----------



## perikles (13. März 2014)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

meine gute freundin vermietet zimmer, maximal 6 personen, 2 wochen nur ubernachtung pro person 300 euro, allerdings hat sie 20 hunde plus  welpen, aber im besten condominio der stadt alles sicher hier, und der strand ist der hammer, lauro de freitas condominio busca vida, und gegen sprit geld fahrt sie euch uberall hin, das essen ist dort so billig, kann euch nur empfehlen mal in einer churrascaria ein rodizio zu bestellen wahnsinn, fur 10 euro soviel grillfleisch wie man will und beilagen dazu

ach ja im condominio ist ein swiming pool, denn kann jeder kostenlos benutzen, ois gepfelgt und ein trainingszentrum

dort ist auch ein restaurant unter tags ist es sehr ruhig dort, ein skol bier kostet dort 2 euro 600ml, mache noch mehr fotos


----------



## perikles (14. März 2014)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

so wohne ich



zum  grillfleisch: dort gibts wursterl, die nennen sich toskana, sehr feines fleisch, kein knorpel oder sonstiger mull ist im fleisch, leider gibts auch kulinarisch auch schlechte seiten, die meisten semmeln kannst in die tonne hauen und die schokolade ist net so toll, aber gemuse, obst, fleisch, meeresfruchte einfach top

fur 2,5 kg langusten haben ich ca 16 euro bezahlt


----------



## perikles (18. März 2014)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

zwei weitere exoten in meiner sammlung


----------



## perikles (18. März 2014)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

noch zwei


----------



## Daniel1983 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

monolog hier?!


----------



## donak (20. März 2014)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

^^ Scheint mir auch so. Schade eigentlich, die Bilder gefallen mir schon gut! Nette Gegend, könnte ich mir auch gefallen lassen.


----------



## perikles (24. März 2014)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

macht nix wenn keiner was schreibt, sollen sich die leute freuen oder argern, ohne kommentar


----------



## magut (25. März 2014)

*AW: Back with a Bang VI:Chinesen Rolle die dritte.......*

also mir gefällt es auch mal , nur mal  Bilder zu sehen --ohne das gleich jeder seinen Senf dazu gibt :q
 l.G.
 Mario


----------

